# Best Affordable Portable RO Filtration System



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 
I am looking to purchase a RO filtration system and I'd love your advice. I live in an apartment so it needs to be portable in case I move. I am happy to spend close to $250 as long as its of good quality. What do you guys have? Any websites, brands I should check out?

Thanks!!

-Lisa


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html

you can build your own system there,

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks!! I'll take a good look.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, just my 2 cents but with the tanks you have I don't think an RO system would be beneficial/necessary, unless you have some fish or shrimp or something with very specific needs. I'm only saying so because with the money you spend on an RO system you're going to spend just as much money in the long run on ferts trying to remineralize your water. Also I'm not too sure on all the types of plants you have off the top of my head but I've read many times that people have torched their anubias and some val's when using RO water. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Hey, just my 2 cents but with the tanks you have I don't think an RO system would be beneficial/necessary, unless you have some fish or shrimp or something with very specific needs. I'm only saying so because with the money you spend on an RO system you're going to spend just as much money in the long run on ferts trying to remineralize your water. Also I'm not too sure on all the types of plants you have off the top of my head but I've read many times that people have torched their anubias and some val's when using RO water. Just something to keep in mind.


The chocolate gouramis I keep do ok in the water I have now, but it is still a bit hard for them. So I think adding RO would help eliminate any extra stress. I also just received a new aquastyle 24 for christmas which I am planing on doing high light plants and shrimp. Most of the fish i like need soft acidic water which is a pain in the butt, but worth it for sure. My PH is at like 7.6 which is way too high for even some of my plants. Eep! I totally see your point for sure about having to add the extra ferts, but i am adding them now anyways.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Lisasaquariums said:


> The chocolate gouramis I keep do ok in the water I have now, but it is still a bit hard for them. So I think adding RO would help eliminate any extra stress. I also just received a new aquastyle 24 for christmas which I am planing on doing high light plants and shrimp. Most of the fish i like need soft acidic water which is a pain in the butt, but worth it for sure. My PH is at like 7.6 which is way too high for even some of my plants. Eep! I totally see your point for sure about having to add the extra ferts, but i am adding them now anyways.


Ahh okay I understand now, sorry. The RO would definitely help in that situation, are you going to use any CO2 with the high light plants? Highlight usually = algae without CO2. The CO2 will also bring your PH down as well to help your fish and plants. When I lived downtown I had a PH of 8.2 but now in Brampton I'm at around 7.6 and my plants are really loving it so hoping your plants like the lower PH as well. Anyway with the RO just make sure to add in your trace, I like using Seachem Fluroish Trace. ! Goodluck with the new set up, looking forward to seeing it on YouTube


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Ahh okay I understand now, sorry. The RO would definitely help in that situation, are you going to use any CO2 with the high light plants? Highlight usually = algae without CO2. The CO2 will also bring your PH down as well to help your fish and plants. When I lived downtown I had a PH of 8.2 but now in Brampton I'm at around 7.6 and my plants are really loving it so hoping your plants like the lower PH as well. Anyway with the RO just make sure to add in your trace, I like using Seachem Fluroish Trace. ! Goodluck with the new set up, looking forward to seeing it on YouTube


I think I will use Flourish Excel in the new aquastyle, I've used it in the past and feel like its a good alternative to a CO2 system (for me anyways). I am just having a hard time getting my plants to do well lately in my 23 gallon chocolate gourami tank and I think the hard water has a lot to do with it. I don't want to use excel or CO2 in my 23 gallon because the Chocolates are so sensitive. That why I am thinking of adding RO water with tap water just to soften it a bit. I was thinking of using Peat pellets but again my fish are so sensitive that I need to do 2 1/3 tank water changes a week to keep them happy. So by the time the peat lowers my PH I will be adding more water and the PH will go right back to what it was. RO water is the only thing I can see working to provide lush plants and a safe soft water condition for my fish... But christ I don't even know if I'm on the right track haha


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Lisasaquariums said:


> I think I will use Flourish Excel in the new aquastyle, I've used it in the past and feel like its a good alternative to a CO2 system (for me anyways). I am just having a hard time getting my plants to do well lately in my 23 gallon chocolate gourami tank and I think the hard water has a lot to do with it. I don't want to use excel or CO2 in my 23 gallon because the Chocolates are so sensitive. That why I am thinking of adding RO water with tap water just to soften it a bit. I was thinking of using Peat pellets but again my fish are so sensitive that I need to do 2 1/3 tank water changes a week to keep them happy. So by the time the peat lowers my PH I will be adding more water and the PH will go right back to what it was. RO water is the only thing I can see working to provide lush plants and a safe soft water condition for my fish... But christ I don't even know if I'm on the right track haha


I've personally never used Excel only because I had some plants that were sensitive to it. With a PH of 7.6 I don't think the plants would be not doing well because of that most plants can tolerate a high PH. I noticed in your new tank it's just silica sand correct? I'm just basing that off this video





But without a solid substrate that could be why some of your plants aren't doing too well, also the plants may still be adjusting to their new environment. It's too bad nothing else can be done to help your fish though besides the RO system, they are quiet costly!


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I've personally never used Excel only because I had some plants that were sensitive to it. With a PH of 7.6 I don't think the plants would be not doing well because of that most plants can tolerate a high PH. I noticed in your new tank it's just silica sand correct? I'm just basing that off this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to keep the sand though haha.. but yes a substrate change would be good for the plants for sure. I was thinking of changing it under the hardscape and where the plants are and leaving the sand out in the open area. I still feel the water has to be softer though too. i hope it is partially the adjustment but the tanks been running for 3 months now at least.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Lisasaquariums said:


> I really want to keep the sand though haha.. but yes a substrate change would be good for the plants for sure. I was thinking of changing it under the hardscape and where the plants are and leaving the sand out in the open area. I still feel the water has to be softer though too. i hope it is partially the adjustment but the tanks been running for 3 months now at least.


You can still keep your sand. It'll take a bit of work but if you're up for it i'd highly suggest putting a VERY small layer of mineralized dirt (if you need help on that PM me) and then putting your sand back over it, you won't even see the dirt nor will it come up through the substrate if you do it properly the first time. If the tanks been up for 3 months now then I'd definitely say it's a nutrient issue, if you're not into dirt then id just get a bag of eco complete and do the same thing. I really like the hardscape of your tank though so it'd be a shame to tear it all up, good luck with the process and keep us posted !


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

Great idea! I'm thinking of adding some flourite under the sand over to the right where the plants are.


----------

